# Roasting Coffee Beans a Dark Brown Produces Valued Antioxidants



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Roasting Coffee Beans a Dark Brown Produces Valued Antioxidants, Scientists Find ScienceDaily – Food scientists at the University of British Columbia have been able to pinpoint more of the complex chemistry behind coffee’s much touted antioxidant benefits, tracing valuable compounds to the roasting process. Lead author Yazheng Liu and co-author Prof. David Kitts found that [...]

*Read More...*


----------

